# is there anyone on youtube who provides pro classes?



## fashionjunkiexx (Aug 6, 2010)

are there any gurus or anything on youtube who do how to videos aimed at people who want to learn makeup professionally rather than at people just learning makeup for themselves?

id really like to find someone who does more videos based on doing makeup on other people professionally, can anyone recommend anyone?


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 6, 2010)

Its not "pro" classes but try YouTube - ‪pixiwoo's Channel‬‎ its two sister who are professional makeup artist. They do a lot of makeup looks and tutorial but they also do other videos on other people ie mature, darker skin etc. There are also informational videos such as a whats in my kit best books for MUAs  basics and color wheel. HTH


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 7, 2010)

MakeupGeek gives industry tips sometimes. & KandeeJohnson is a pro makeup artist.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 7, 2010)

I believe that the pixiwoos have a class they are running in the UK and Makeup Geek does a traveling class. You have to check their individual sites for more information. HTH


----------



## naijapretty (Aug 7, 2010)

If you're really serious, forego the youtube class, save some money and attend a Powder Group Seminar. You'll learn more from there than anything on youtube. Here's a tip, google and look for the websites of the people teaching, see the work they've done. If all you find are images of themselves, well, that's as good as you'll learn. Or better yet, look for some good makeup artists in your area. Contact them, offer to assist them for free (you'll gonna get rejected a bit before someone agrees to take you on). Assisting will start with getting coffee, cleaning brushes and will get better. You'll get to watch their techniques, learn etiquette, see what products they have in their kits and get contacts in your industry. As you get better, assisting becomes "hey, I've trained you, so you're good enough for me to recommend if I can't do a job". That sounds good, no?

Sorry if this is long, but this will help you more than gurus on youtube.


----------



## 11o2-MAi (Feb 16, 2011)

Kandee Johnson has classes there called GLAMINARS!!! I went to it...it's freakin' AWESOME!!


----------



## 11o2-MAi (Feb 18, 2011)

fashionjunkiexx said:


> id really like to find someone who does more videos based on doing makeup on other people professionally, can anyone recommend anyone?



 	Oh yeah..look up makeupartistamateur & WETPAINTmakeupartist...they are both based out in Long Beach & Downtown LA


----------



## mizsjr (Feb 24, 2011)

Naijapretty - could you please link to the Powder group's seminars? I've looked on their site, and the only seminar I see is Evolution.


----------



## mizsjr (Mar 2, 2011)

Never mind!  For those interested, I found out that you can only take the Powder Group seminars if you're a Pro Member so I signed up at The Makeup Show LA.


----------

